# Fishizzle "Scamp Tramps"



## Fishizzle (Jan 4, 2010)

We are new here to the site and were referred here by one of our customers and a forum user here on 2Cool. We've got some new deep drop rigs that we and he figured some of you guys might like to take a look at. They're pretty much paper weights over here on the East Coast since they shut down our bottom fishing fishery! They are 4 and 6 oz. We make them in 5 colors: Pink, Chartreuse, Blue, Green, and Purple with flash foil undersides. They also sport our 5" Fishizzle Flash Vertical Band skirts. We look forward to posting up some fish stories and talking with all of you here!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Very nice looking jigs. With the grouper moving into the shallower water here I think I might just 'bite' and take a few for a boat ride.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Are these rigged with assist hooks such as Lucanus or do you sell them naked?
Is there another ring to attach hooks?
They look good.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

I was thinking Lucanus but its the Braid Thumper.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...841703&cm_ite=0074929124880a&_requestid=81956


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to the board!Ithink it would look better with fish attached.


----------



## Fishizzle (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments and the welcomes! They come naked and there is another ring behind the head between the skirts that the assist hooks attach to. Thanks again HEADSHAKER, we hear and we'll try to get some pics up here with some meat on them!


----------

